# How to calculate NDC Quantity?



## Dr.P (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all,
Can some help me with ..........
1.How to calculate NDC Quantity ?
2.NDC unit price which is required by 5010 compliance should be based on the ASP Pricing List 2012 on CMS or the pricing by the vendor?
3.And how the unit price should be calculated?

Thanks.


----------



## MORRISONDE (Feb 1, 2012)

I have spent the last two weeks trying to get the same info and still have not managed to nail the answer!


----------

